# BSNL EVDO Card(Prithvi) Dissconnection problem



## shivampardeshi (Feb 16, 2014)

hello friends,
I have bought BSNL EVDO Card (prithvi) recently.From the first day Modem is disconnecting itself in every 5-10 min,while it get connected it is giving me Good downloading speed(250-300KBps)(Snap shot is attactched).But most of the time it Shows the following errors

"Connect Failed"

After some attempt to reconnect it manually,it is showing another error

"connect failed.The specified port is not open"

i don't know why this error is occurring..

i have try these things in my laptop (DELL Inspiron N4110,windows 7 Home Basic 64 Bit)

1. Reinstall operating system..Ans Scan whole lappy by Microsoft security essential...No threat or virus found 
2.Allowed the BSNL Connection Manager in windows firewall.
3.update the drivers.
4.Update the BIOS

But anything didn't work it is still Disconnecting itself..

I don't Know much about Computer...please help me to get out of this..

Thank you in Advance...


----------

